# 'quick' visit to K Mart



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Well, I was in indooroopilly today so I went into Kmart for a look around, fully intended to buy a few lures for my trip up to Fraser etc, but when I got there with a fairly well loaded wallet I really should have taken a basket.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2006)

Luv those Killalures Karl,

There great value and aussie made too.

I just sold all my Barra lures tonight on Ebay, I plan to stock up on those Pak Rat's.

Catch some fish, I'm sure you will, lol you are such a tinny B. :lol:

Cheers


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

nice selection Karl,

Good luck with the fishing up there mate


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

HAHA Sel, you wouldn't believe it, in the last week I've put a few bucks into 2 raffles and won 3 prizes out of a possible 10! I like those odds. 

Cheers, Ben, I'll be having fun even if I don't catch anything, but I'm bloody excited about this trip, especially taking the kayak, it's gonna be a hoot. the last time I fished the area we're going to I was 15 and my crappy cheap thread line reel packed it in the first day I got there and I was stuck fishing with a hand line for the rest of the weekend, still outfished a lot of other people there. 

The slugs are for the mac tuna that constantly rip up and down the straights and hopefully a few long tails and spotted macs too, the little pak rats might stay at home, but the skitter pop and the larger pak rat are gonna be thrown at snags up the creek for jacks, and if I'm REALLY lucky a Jungle Perch or 2.

Species I expect to have a chance of landing -
Flathead (too easy) 
Bream (see above) 
Whiting (maybe a chance on SPs)
Mangrove Jack (I lie awake at night...)
Jungle Perch (think I need to change my pants... again)
Golden Trevally (quite common over there and heaps of fun)
Snub nosed dart (awesome fighting fish and not bad eating)
Macs (only if the weather permits)
Tunas (I'd love to get one of these babies from the yak)

We may also do some reef fishing so bring on the coral trout etc etc. I hope this hasn't upset anyone, I wish you could all come too! bwaahahahaahahah. :twisted:


----------



## abitfishy (Sep 24, 2006)

Mate, I've got one of those rapala lures, same colour by the looks - have you used them before with any luck? I haven't used mine yet - to tell the truth its too nice and too nicely packaged to actually use the thing!!!! You know what they say, lures don't catch fish, they catch fishermen.....


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

abitfishy said:


> Mate, I've got one of those rapala lures, same colour by the looks - have you used them before with any luck? I haven't used mine yet - to tell the truth its too nice and too nicely packaged to actually use the thing!!!! You know what they say, lures don't catch fish, they catch fishermen.....


I saw a pic on ausfish last week of one hanging out of the mouth of a nice bass and just had to get one, I won't be afraid to use it mate, there's a bit fat red bream up a creek on fraser just waiting to eat that baby!


----------



## abitfishy (Sep 24, 2006)

OK, I might have to give it a try sometime. I've only tried some shallow divers once on a quick session with no luck so far....


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

mac_fish said:


> Luv those Killalures Karl,


Sel they are his secret weapons mate,.........not any more :lol:


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Dodge said:


> mac_fish said:
> 
> 
> > Luv those Killalures Karl,
> ...


Just don't tell Ross, the bloody forkys love em too.  Have to replace the trebles on the old one(it's actually the not so old one, lost the original one to a monster a few weeks back) as they're really mangled from extracting them from at least a few dozen catfish. Can't wait to try the larger model on the bass, reckon it's gonna be a winner.



Gatesy said:


> Karl
> Have a great trip mate and hopefully you manage a few of the species you are hoping for. I would be changing my pants at the thought of some of those fish as well mate


Thanks Michael, I'll be happy with a few feeds of whiting, which will be last resort mind you, but I like to go in with low expectations, then I won't be disappointed if things aren't to exciting, it's just gonna be brillian to explore this amazing area from the kayak, damn, I'm getting shivers down my spine just thinking about it!
I've added an image of the area from google earth, and also for those interested I've added the kmz file to the location. (must get in and share a few more of these.)


----------



## were-trout (Sep 18, 2006)

Looks magic Karl. Another place to add to the list. I think I went past that bit of coast on one of the whale boats about a month back. It's a beautiful part of the world. Lucky sod.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWZ9KRQ0AABhfgAASQCUAEAQMsJAv795AIAB1EU/SnpNAPUAD1NPUBqn6mpp6jRkaAAyBARqAtxmnE6c7p608EJKVxWLq6rLTHIHQRYCcFlSnOJ7HIMCviuk71BkLXOFanwwm8k8HwMrDtEUyJXogJFr1LFdhYPXUKXIwZQb9BaLyIL+LuSKcKEhPpSKGgA==


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Thanks Red, I'll have a read through the google earth section when I get back and post some locations that might be worth adding.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

buddy , would love to see lots of photos posted when you get back , so us southerners can enjoy your trip , congrats on the new yak, i dunno, boys and there toys , ooi vey :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Cheers Baz, will be taking lots of pics, don't worry about that.


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

do they get jungle Perch there??

might have to get over there when i get setup


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

fishing man said:


> do they get jungle Perch there??
> might have to get over there when i get setup


Yes mate, there are JPs on fraser, aparently they once occupied most waterways as far south as the NSW border, but due to daming and wiers they have all but disappeared south of the tropics. 
Jungle Perch require super clear water and will travel vast distances upstream to find a waterfall or rapids that produce it, yet like Aussie Bass they spawn in salt, if there are blockages in the waterway they inhabit, this migration is not possible and they will move on or die off. 
The creeks on fraser island are fed directly from the subteranian water table and bubbles up in numerous springs all over the island. This water is pristine to say the least, and so the JPs are well at home in the larger creeks on the island, it's just a matter of finding a deep enough pool and getting close enough to cast on them without spooking them, not an easy task on foot, hoping I can achieve this from the kayak, but won't be surprised if I can't find one.


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

thats unreal,

best of luck, hope you manage to get one.
make sure u take piccies


----------

